# Any job opening in Rhode Island



## policebound24 (Dec 24, 2004)

Just wondering if anybuddy on this website new if any police departments in Rhode Isalnd are hiring and if they give a test and when.


----------



## jsc06 (Apr 5, 2006)

woonsicket is having a recruitment drive that ends april 6, plus providence is hiring women and minorities, i guess barrington and coventry are hiring too.


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

policebound24 said:


> Just wondering if anybuddy on this website new if any police departments in Rhode Isalnd are hiring and if they give a test and when.


Watch the help wanted section of the Sunday Providence Journal. When a department is hiring they will list it. Their website is www.projo.com


----------



## policebound24 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Hupd*

Does anybody know if harvard university police is a good place to work. How bussy, pay and paople there. Thank for any info


----------



## PVD24 (Oct 22, 2003)

harvard university is in boston.. not RI


----------

